

A CoW B+ Tree database engine demo - indutny
http://markshare.indutny.com/

======
willvarfar
broken link?

CoW B+ tree would sound almost as interesting as fractal trees, otherwise

~~~
indutny
not broken, it's a demo as article's title says.

There're links on the bottom of page that leads to source code:
<https://github.com/indutny/node-bplus>

